# Caterpillar Track Coil Build



## Alex (2/1/15)

*Caterpillar Track Coil Build*
multi-strand fused clapton that's hammered flat to force the internal wires parallel. The wire itself wicks extremely effectively. Most likely the criss-cross pattern of the wire gives it mesh-like wicking properties. Very smooth cool vape even at stupid high wattages

By twistedmesses · 7 hours ago · 8 images · 0 views · stats

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

That looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

This is amazing. Would love to try this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (2/1/15)

How pretty is that?
now its on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

ESH said:


> How pretty is that?
> now its on my list.


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (2/1/15)

_WOW!_ There's like 50 strands in it! No way are they going to be parallel after hammering the outside wrap...maybe "sort of parallel." Buti don't understand why he wants the core strands to be parallel anyway. 

Good photography. Macros.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ESH (2/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks.
What a mission to build this coil, I'm sure that its worth it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (2/1/15)

That's an insane coil! Not for me though, my head will explode

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Love the look of the coil. Will have to build it and test to see how long it takes to heat up. Looks super good tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

These coils are starting to cross over from functional to pure art. Simply beautiful to look at this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## John (3/1/15)

Wow, this is so inspiring!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

